# curtains story



## rewjack (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got rit off the back wall behind my chair. That is adding about 5 feet in length to the room and, by the way no more 65hz dip to work on. Great result but, this new space is horrible, old utility room.

What would you think if, for this winter at least, to hide it with curtains, maybe a geotextile fabric. Probably the low frequencies are going to go through but higher won't. I wonder if this high frequencies absorption will have a positive or a negative effect?

THat is the question, curtains or not?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You'll be making the surround field awfully dead.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

google is your friend. Many people sell it but likely there are only 1-2 producers, the others are simply resellers which is what you'd want/need


----------



## rewjack (Aug 24, 2011)

bpape said:


> You'll be making the surround field awfully dead.


Hi 
Hum! You're right, I won't do it. The extended lenght has already diminished the HF impact .


----------

